# "winterharte" blaue Seerosen?



## mickeymuc (19. Dez. 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,

Auf der Homepage der Fa. Oldehoff finden sich ja interessante Informationen zu einigen dort entstandenen blauen Seerosen, die auch bei kühlen Temperaturen wachsen sollen bzw. sogar als winterhart angeboten werden, wie bspw. "Blauer Bayerwald", "Blauer Stern", "Donaunymphe" etc. 
Hat denn hier jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Sorten? Das wäre sehr interessant - vielen Dank schonmal!
Viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Alle Jahre wieder kommt diese Geschichte von winterharten blauen (tropischen) Seerosen. 
Zu dem Thema findest Du in diesem Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5372/?q=blaue+seerosen die passenden Infos. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## willi1954 (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

siehe hier, dort werden winterharte blaue Seerosen beschrieben.


Frohes Fest allen

Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hi Michael,

wie in obrigen Verlinkung Werner am Ende schrieb ist zwar vor kurzem (2010 oder 2011) ne Kreuzung zwischen ner tropischen blauen und nen winterharten Seerosentypus gelungen, aber weder war die Seerose "Siam Blue Hardy" richtig blau - was auf den Bildern zu sehen war ist mehr rosa gewesen - noch hat diese Sorte auch schon mehrjährige Kulturversuche in außertropischen Bereichen hinter sich gebraucht um die theoretische Winterhärte auch über einige Jahre unter normalen Bedingungen praktisch unter Beweis zu stellen

MfG Frank


----------



## mickeymuc (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Danke für die Antworten und Links - ich werde mich mal durcharbeiten!
Mir geht es ja um Erfahrungen mit den bei Oldehoff angebotenen Sorten - ich kann ja kaum glauben dass noch niemand eine der angebotenen Sorten einmal kultiviert hat! Ich hab kein Problem sie frostfrei zu überwintern, nur wenn das gar nicht vernünftig ginge würde ich mir das sparen. Die Threads sind ja teilweise schon sehr alt, ich hoffe ja doch noch dass es mal jemand versucht hat - so teuer sind sie ja nicht gerade.
Viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo Michael, 

wie Du der Homepage und den Postings entnehmen kannst sind das neue Züchtungen. 
Da kann ja wirklich niemand aussagekräftige (langjährige) Erfahrungen haben. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mickeymuc (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

Ehlich gesagt: Deinen überheblichen Ton finde ich hier unpassend. Auf der HP steht vllt. etwas von "Neuzüchtung", aber das steht da schon mehrere Jahre.
Falls also jemand diese Sorten schon kultiviert hat wäre ich sehr dankbar für Erfahrungen. 

Danke!

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kuni99 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte die Sorte "Blauer Stern" vor einigen Jahren in Kultur. Es handelt sich um eine Selektion einer Seerose, die in Südafrika in einem See vorkommt, der ab und zu im dortigen Winter zufriert. Sie hat bei mir den ersten Winter überlebt, den zweiten leider nicht mehr. Die Blüten sind klein, blassblau und werden in großer Zahl gebildet. Die Blätter sind oberseits grün, unterseits haben sie violette Flecken. Die Sorte ist tatsächlich sehr kälteunempfindlich.
Zu den anderen kann ich wenig sagen, nur dass es reine Brachyceras-Hybriden oder Selektionen sind, jedenfalls keine Inter-Subgenus-Hybriden wie "Siam Blue Hardy". Vermutlich hat Herr Oldehoff mit "Panama Pacific" oder "Tina" herumexperimentiert, die ja auch als recht kälteunempfindlich gelten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Sorry, aber da ich auf die Homepage erst jetzt aufmerksam geworden bin konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen, das das da schon seit mehreren Jahren steht. Und aus den Hinweisen der anderen Threads bin ich davon ausgegangen, das diese Züchtungen erst seit einigen wenigen Jahren existieren und es daher noch keine langjährigen Erfahrungen bezueglich Winterhärte gibt. 
Was daran überheblich ist, einen sachlichen Hinweis zu geben versteh ich leider nicht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## mickeymuc (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo Kai,

Vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrung, das hört sich doch schonmal ganz interessant an - bei Oldehoffs steht, dass diese Sorten tatsächlich von einer Panama Pacific abstammen, die er im Freien kultivierte. Ich kann es kaum glauben dass die Sorte bei Dir einen Winter überlebt hat - wenn die Sorte so robust ist lässt das hoffen dass sie, frostfrei überwintert, gut hier im Freien gezogen werdenkann.

@ Wuzzel sorry war nicht bös gemeint - vertragen wir uns wieder?


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Diese Seerosen gibt es schon ewige Zeiten bei Oldehoff. Ich habe einen Katalog von ihm aus den frühen 1980iger Jahren, und dort werden sie schon angeboten. Ich habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit diesen Sorten, aber ich denke mir, wenn sie wirklich winterhart und wirklich blau wären, dann hätten sie sich in dieser langen Zeit unter den Teichbesitzern verbreiten müssen. 

__ Tropische Seerosen sind durchaus in der Lage einen milderen Winter bei uns zu überleben, aber sie tun es nicht zuverlässig. Ich hatte einmal Nymphaea __ lotus (eine nachtblühende tropische Seerose) im Teich vergessen, und als ich die Töpfe im Frühling entdeckte, waren die Knollen noch hart und lebendig. In dem Zustand blieben sie auch für Jahre, es gelang mir nicht mehr sie aus der Ruhephase zu wecken, aber sie verfaulten auch nicht. Von einem uralten Wassergärtner (er war über 90) erfuhr ich, dass er in den 1920iger Jahren Nymphaea x daubenyana im Freiland gehalten und für winterhart gehalten hatte. Es ging mehrere Jahre gut, dann waren die Pflanzen plötzlich weg.


----------



## mickeymuc (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo Werner,

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Mir ging es weniger um das "winterhart" als darum, dass sie sommers draussen auch blühen können und eine dunkle Überwinterung möglich ist. Ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden, zumal die Pflanzen auch nicht mehr kosten als ein schöner Blumenstrauss - wenn sie nach einem Winter eingehen dann hatte ich wenigstens ein paar Monate (hell-)blaue Blumen 
Dass N. __ lotus draussen überwintern kann ist ja erstaunlich, ich kenne diese Art nur als Pflanze für beheizte Aquarien!

Viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hallo Michael,

mich hat das mit Nymphaea __ lotus auch sehr überrascht, die nachtblühenden Seerosen haben ja nochmal höhere Ansprüche als die tagblühenden. Aber wie schon gesagt: die Knollen haben überlebt, ausgetrieben ist die Seerose aber nie wieder aus den Knollen.

Die tagblühenden tropischen Seerosen des Subgenus Brachyceras sind im Freiland wesentlich robuster als es bislang hieß. Wir haben ein unfreiwilliges Exeriment damit vor ein paar Jahren gemacht. Bei uns im Dorf war eine Gartenausstellung im Schloss und wir waren dazu eingeladen. Unser Stand war direkt neben dem zentralen Brunnen im Schlosshof, und da wollten wir etwas besonderes machen. Auf den Beckenrand stellten wir Kübel mit blühenden Lotosblumen, und in den Brunnen sollten __ tropische Seerosen. Der Brunnen wird von Quellwasser gespeist und hat im Sommer Temperaturen von um die 15° C, also viel zu kalt für tropische Seerosen. Wir haben uns dann entschieden Seerosen für Werbezwecke zu opfern. Jeden Morgen vor Ausstellungsöffnung bin ich in den Brunnen gestiegen, haben die Seerosen vom Vortag herausgeholt und neue blühende hineingestellt - in der Hoffnung dass die Blüten wenigstens einen Tag durchhalten und wir die 'verbrauchten' Pflanzen im Gewächshaus wieder aufpäppeln können. Das ging so drei Tage lang, und als am Tag nach der Ausstellung abgebaut wurde, regnete es wie aus Kübeln. In dem Durcheinander dachte keiner daran die tropischen Seerosen aus dem Brunnen zu holen, und wir haben sie dann ganz einfach vergessen.

Ein paar Wochen später bekam ich einen Anruf von der Fürstin, in dem sie sich erkundigte was eigentlich mit den Seerosen im Brunnen sei. Mir fiel siedendheiss ein dass wir die Pflanzen vergessen hatten und dachte jetzt bekomme ich einen Anschiss, weil wir vergammelte Blumen in ihrem Brunnen gelassen hatte. Ich fragte ob es dringend sei sie abzuholen, und da meinte sie doch tatsächlich: 'nein, nein. Lassen Sie sich Zeit damit, die blühen ja so schön'. 

Es war wirklich so. Als wir die Pflanzen ein paar Tage später abholten standen sie in voller Blüte und waren schöner als die frischen Pflanzen auf der Ausstellung. Seitdem weiss ich, dass tropische Seerosen auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen blühen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass sie bereits blühreif sind beim Einpflanzen in das kühle Becken. Im kalten Wasser zur Blühreife bringen geht nicht.

Die Erfahrung nutzen wir jetzt und verwenden unsere tropischen Seerosen auch ausserhalb vom Gewächshaus. Unser neuestes Projekt ist auszuprobieren in wie kleinen Gefäßen man tropische Seerosen erfolgreich halten kann. Sie sind ganz extrem anpassungsfähig und können auch zu absoluten Miniaturpflanzen werden. Wir haben sie sogar in 10-Liter-Töpfen gehalten, aber das war nicht optimal. Die Temperaturschwankungen in so kleinen Gefäßen sind wohl zu stark. Sehr gut ging es dagegen in alten Zinkwannen mit rund 100 Litern Inhalt.

Dunkel überwintern ist keine gute Idee und auch völlig unnötig. Dabei hast Du immer hohe Ausfallraten. Die Pflanze sich auf Knollen reduzieren lassen und die winzige Knolle dann bequem in einem Ziplock-Beutel mit feuchtem Sand in der Schublade überwintern ist viel einfacher und sicherer. Wir haben bei dieser Methode Ausfälle in der Größenordnung von 2 - 3 %. Wenn man versucht die Pflanze im aktiven Wachstumszyklus zu überwintern liegen die Ausfälle oft weit über 50% im Hellen, und nahe 100 % im Dunkeln.


----------



## mickeymuc (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Danke für die Ausführungen, das lässt ja hoffen!
Ich denke wenn das so einfach ist versuche ich es mit einer der "härteren" blauen Sorten, Tina oder Margaret Mary - ich werde berichten wie sie sich machen!
Hätte nie gedacht dass das so einfach möglich wäre - Antreiben in einer Mörtelwanne o.Ä. ist ja kein Problem.
Nochmal danke!


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: "winterharte"  blaue Seerosen?*

Hi

Wenn in Südafrika "mal was zufriert" ist das noch keine Garantie für Frostfestigkeit, da auch die Dauer der Kälte eine Rolle spielt, bzw. die Dauer der Ruhephase. Für die müssen auch die Resevestoffe reichen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

